# 2% milk before bed



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is it a good idea to have 2% milk before bed since most of the protein in it is casein. 2% milk also has 12g of sugar which isn't good before you go to bed but what do you guys think? And no I can't just buy casein protein powder cause I'm broke.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2011)

if your broke and thats what you can afford now bro go for it


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 29, 2011)

my bedroom would smell like a big fart cloud by morning time


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine already smells like farts in the morning so no worries there


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

theres nothing wrong with that


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant fart in bed, my dog under the covers would tear me a new one. When he isnt under the covers , I make sure to cover my ole lady so she gets all that aroma.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't over-think this stuff people.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 3, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Don't over-think this stuff people.


 
Yeah I am definitely guilty of this. I over think everything in every facet of my life...I'm working on it though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Is it a good idea to have 2% milk before bed since most of the protein in it is casein. 2% milk also has 12g of sugar which isn't good before you go to bed but what do you guys think? And no I can't just buy casein protein powder cause I'm broke.


 
No prob. WHen Im bulking I'll load a scoop of protein powder into 500mls of low-fat milk. I piss a lot during the night, so take a chug every time I get up. It's not like its a shitload of sugar.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 3, 2011)

lets qualify milk . is it really milk . did you buy it at the store . then its prob. not really milk . i drink milk and its straight from the cow . it doesnt get cooked at 270 degrees for 30 minutes and it isnt homoginized (spun in a chamber to micronize the molecules which causes arterial sclerosis ). just sayin is it really milk


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

So if you cook milk what's it turn into? Do you really think it's any different? I don't have access to a cows tit, so I get mine from the store.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer the store as well. The only thing im going to do to a cow is fuck it.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> So if you cook milk what's it turn into? Do you really think it's any different? I don't have access to a cows tit, so I get mine from the store.


 you should really take some time and look into what it is that you put in your body . ya, the milk you drink is crap . i am old bold and full of mold so who's going to listen to me . but then again maybe i know more than the average guy. lots of info out there . knowledge is not power , contrary to popular belief . the use of knowledge IS power . you would be amazed at what you can do to the body with the use of a li'l info and its all out there . cheers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

I mean there is nothing I can eat that isn't fucked up with some chemical or growth hormone so why even try at this point? Homogenized milk is linked to heart problems but everything gives me cancer already, even the sun is bad for us now. I gave up worrying about that stuff a while ago. Who wants to be 90 anyways?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

What about cottage cheese instead?  Not so much sugar, lots of casein, high protein.  I eat it every night before bed.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I mean there is nothing I can eat that isn't fucked up with some chemical or growth hormone so why even try at this point? Homogenized milk is linked to heart problems but everything gives me cancer already, even the sun is bad for us now. I gave up worrying about that stuff a while ago. Who wants to be 90 anyways?


 there is a lot you can eat that doesnt have all the crap in it . the only problem is that it cost alot more money and that is a prob for most people . good luck . a li'l research goes a long way . if you want a hint you could read "NATURAL CURES THEY DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT " it has alot of info . the cd set is convenient for the busy person


----------



## hitman2 (Apr 6, 2011)

cottage cheese before bed!


----------



## andreaus (Jun 4, 2011)

alterntego, nothin like milk straight from, worked on farms in uk for years. you cant do it now. and yep hitman 2 cottage cheese before bed f...in great mate. i love it with a bake potato as a snack. , just love the stuff,


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

andreaus said:


> alterntego, nothin like milk straight from, worked on farms in uk for years. you cant do it now. and yep hitman 2 cottage cheese before bed f...in great mate. i love it with a bake potato as a snack. , just love the stuff,


 

We're you referring to milk straight off the tit? Yeah I used to work on a dairy farm and could take 2L a day.

You can still buy it as a beauty product, if you look around on the net.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 6, 2011)

the sugar in milk is not regular sugar, its very slow digesting. 

You will be fine drinking a cup or even two before bed. It may cause you acid reflux if your prone to it tho.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Only whole milks for me.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Only whole milks for me.



because youre beast mode and can afford the calories lol

for us normal humans, we need lowfat milk lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

careless22 said:


> because youre beast mode and can afford the calories lol
> 
> for us normal humans, we need lowfat milk lol


 

I remember when I used to have to drink skim. Stick with it partna. But hell even when im "off" now I only drink whole milk. I think you can take more cal's than you think.


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2011)

2% Milk contains to much fat,  I prefer No fat milk. 
No fat should be consumed just before bed as a general rule.   
But like it was mentioned you don't need to overthink this stuff. 
Common sense goes a long way here.  If you are lean and work out regularly then a little fat here and there will be burned off.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

I sleep very late in the night. When I get hungry (and I get hungry a lot), instead of eating a meal, I just chug a full glass of milk. It satisfy my hunger until breakfast. It doesn't get any easier than that... well unless you gotta chase a cow first.


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2011)

Try eating some cottage cheese..  It has slow burning protein that stays with you longer through the night.

I don't think milk has those same characteristics.


----------



## GMO (Jun 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> 2% Milk contains to much fat,  I prefer No fat milk.
> No fat should be consumed just before bed as a general rule.




Not true...fats slow down the absorption of protein resulting in a nice steady release of amino acids into the blood stream throughout the night.


This is what I drink before bed:

8oz 2% Milk
3 Whole eggs
3 Egg Whites
4oz Cottage cheese

Blend it...chug it

...and I'm sitting at 9% BF right now.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> Try eating some cottage cheese..  It has slow burning protein that stays with you longer through the night.
> 
> I don't think milk has those same characteristics.



Ahhhh but lets qualify cottage cheese. Is it really cottage cheese. Did you buy it at the store? Then its probably not really cottage cheese. Uh-huh... didn't think of that didn't you?


----------



## fullrutt (Jun 6, 2011)

So let's get back to the damn point and have serious answers! Can you drink 2% milk before
Bed


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> No fat should be consumed just before bed as a general rule.
> .



Why?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

fufu said:


> Why?


 
randy is a placebo-whoring dickhead, neg and ignore him


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2011)

*Prince you need to re-evaluate your moderators...*



theCaptn' said:


> randy is a placebo-whoring dickhead, neg and ignore him


 
I think your comment speaks for your character... 
They make people like you moderators???...   
What's up with this Prince?

Just because an individual conveys a response that others disagree, or is even incorrect doesn't justify name calling like a 2 year old.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like you need to eat more fats before bed you goddam crybaby


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> my bedroom would smell like a big fart cloud by morning time



welcome to my room.

Id say its only ok if you are super skinny and have an extremely tough time gaining weight. If not then I would say no - go for some casein protein or fat free cottage cheese.


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sounds like you need to eat more fats before bed you goddam crybaby


 
Crying.... I'm laughing at you.
"Moderator" haha... what a joke.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> Not true...fats slow down the absorption of protein resulting in a nice steady release of amino acids into the blood stream throughout the night.
> 
> 
> This is what I drink before bed:
> ...



trying to imagine this.. How does it taste?


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2011)

In any case Josh..   
Sorry if my post was misleading or incorrect.
I just commented since I used to drink 2% milk before bed amongst other things that negatively affected me with some weight gain.  I switched to no fat and it really seemed to help..  I've never really analyzed things to such detail as many of the nutritional specialists here.  I just try to eat right and workout 5 days a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> Crying.... I'm laughing at you.
> "Moderator" haha... what a joke.


 
Disrespecting moderators and spamming will not be tollerated Randy.

Please take some time out to reconsider your behaviour here.


----------



## GMO (Jun 7, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> trying to imagine this.. How does it taste?




Believe it or not, it mostly tastes like milk.  I wouldn't recommend sipping it however...you got to chug it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Don't over-think this stuff people.



This. It also depends on where you are on training and diet. My preference is 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 tbp pb and a drizzle of Walden Farms carb free chocolate syrup.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> So let's get back to the damn point and have serious answers! Can you drink 2% milk before
> Bed



Didn't you guys heard? Fullfruity wants serious answers only, damn it!


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

as has been said, why over think it?

if you believe some milk will make that much of a difference, then don't drink it or do drink.  point being, what's the situation?  for the run of the mill folks, it won't make a bit of difference.  for some it may.  I drink some skim milk w/ some casein protein mixed in before I head up to bed.  it works for me.  figure out what works for you.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 7, 2011)

alterntego said:


> lets qualify milk . is it really milk . did you buy it at the store . then its prob. not really milk . i drink milk and its straight from the cow . it doesnt get cooked at 270 degrees for 30 minutes and it isnt homoginized (spun in a chamber to micronize the molecules which causes arterial sclerosis ). just sayin is it really milk



Cooking at 270 degrees for 30 minutes doesn't seem like problem, it'll just kill the bacteria.

Homoginization on the other hand, does sound a little iffy.
I wonder if drinking the milk with other food cancels out the negative effects?


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2011)

That is hillarious...
- You call me (a paid member) a "Dickhead" for my post you disagree with
- Then you post disrespectful comments towards me with no merit 
- After that you ban me for responding back to you negatively 
- If that is not enough you have the audacity to post a response stating that disrespecting moderators and spamming will not be tollerated.  

How can anyone have respect for a person like that??? 






theCaptn' said:


> randy is a placebo-whoring dickhead, neg and ignore him


 



theCaptn' said:


> sounds like you need to eat more fats before bed you goddam crybaby


 



theCaptn' said:


> Disrespecting moderators and spamming will not be tollerated Randy.
> 
> Please take some time out to reconsider your behaviour here.


----------



## alterntego (Jun 10, 2011)

if you really want the best bang for the buck try clostrum . ya know , that funky lookin yellow stuff that comes out of the titt right after birth . 
and what the hell is up with drinking non-fat milk or even 2% . i friggin put down the whole milk . and give me a break with all this friggin diet this and lowfat that . i train like a beast at the gym and dont have to worry bout it .... yeee haawwww


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry man if my post was misleading..
I didn't mean that it was bad to drink milk.
In fact after re-reading it, it did sound lame 
I just was speaking on personal experience and it was
intended for people that where overweight and trying to lose.
Whole milk in my opinion is just higher in fat and in my past 
experience fats before bed was always discouraged.

This goes beyond the initial question of whether you can drink 2% milk before bed, but I have read .... for those organic supporters that most of them have moved to the organic milks.  Many claim that the non organic milks can contain hormones and such from cows that can make you sick.  I guess the big thing is the pasteurization process nowadays.  After this process it can transform healthy milk products into allergens and carcinogens. This can be attributed by the modern feeding methods.  Some also believe that dozens of precious enzymes are destroyed in the pasterization process.  Without them, it makes it more difficult to diggest.  The pancreas is not able to produce these enzymes and over-stress of the pancreas can lead to diabetes and other diseases.   Organic soy and almond milks could be a healthier choice.   Maybe our diet experts here can elaborate more on the truth to this.

You can search for information on this yourself.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 10, 2011)

If you want to gain weight, Milk will definitely help. Studies have shown it accelerates weight gain.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> So let's get back to the damn point and have serious answers! Can you drink 2% milk before
> Bed



If you have a mouth.  

Just drink the shit.  Either you're over or under in calories and nutrition, in relation to your goals.   End.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This. It also depends on where you are on training and diet. My preference is 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 tbp pb and a drizzle of Walden Farms carb free chocolate syrup.



Shit I might have to try that...


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> 2% Milk contains to much fat,  I prefer No fat milk.
> No fat should be consumed just before bed as a general rule.
> But like it was mentioned you don't need to overthink this stuff.
> Common sense goes a long way here.  If you are lean and work out regularly then a little fat here and there will be burned off.



fat before bed has about 0% to do with anything.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> That is hillarious...
> - You call me (a paid member) a "Dickhead" for my post you disagree with
> - Then you post disrespectful comments towards me with no merit
> - After that you ban me for responding back to you negatively
> ...



Welcome to IM numbnuts


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> No fat should be consumed just before bed as a general rule.



that is incorrect, there is nothing wrong at all with ingesting fats at night.  actually the only meal that you really don't want fats in is post workout since it delays gastric emptying.

milk while it's low GI is highly insulinogenic so you would not want to drink a lot before bed. elevated insulin levels blunt GH secretion, the majority is secreted during the first sleep cycle.


----------



## dmajor (Jun 12, 2011)

*its all right*

hey if it works GO with it.


----------



## dmajor (Jun 12, 2011)

I work out late, around 9pm and have a protein drink 100% whey ON brand with 2% milk every night. And I do not have any issues sleeping. I think it all depends on each person body type.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 12, 2011)

16oz of whole milk, you need the fat.
4 tblspoons of natty peanut butter. 

Good slow digesting combo. You could eat something else small. Also, if you mix whey with milk and peanut butter it will become slow digesting due to casien and peanut butter coagulating in your tummy.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 12, 2011)

i LOVE milk, whole milk, if i could get it from a farmer direct i would, but i'm not going on a stage anytime soon, ok,ever! i read this thread and it seemed like a seinfeld episode(i miss that show), the fight of mod/elite member was fun though, maybe we can get them to fire that up again!


----------



## Tdot01 (Jun 12, 2011)

Why does milk get such a bad rep for people trying to lose weight? I always thought milk was good for you and as long as it fits into your caloric/macro needs it was okay to have mlk?


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 13, 2011)

Milk is great, it supports life at its weakest and most vunerable state. Not much more needs to be said about it. That puts it right up there with water and air!!!!!!

Some fats help you get rid of other fats. Milk fat isnt terrible. There are far worse things you could be consuming. I think dairy in general is really important in helping get rid of fat. Great source of protien and low in carbohydrates. Eat it drink it what ever you want to do, but use dairy in your diet!


----------



## Tdot01 (Jun 13, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> Milk is great, it supports life at its weakest and most vunerable state. Not much more needs to be said about it. That puts it right up there with water and air!!!!!!
> 
> Some fats help you get rid of other fats. Milk fat isnt terrible. There are far worse things you could be consuming. I think dairy in general is really important in helping get rid of fat. Great source of protien and low in carbohydrates. Eat it drink it what ever you want to do, but use dairy in your diet!



Good cause i like milk


----------

